# How much do I have to worry about Goats eating poisonous plants?



## snapnzap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am new to goats and have two, half acre or so,  brushy areas fenced off for a future four goats.  I gave the area a once over but can't be 100% there isn't something in there that they shouldn't eat.  Are they like most animal and really only eat the poisonous stuff if they are starving or have nothing else?  Thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 5, 2012)

Goats do not discriminate between nontoxic and toxic plants.  They will eat both.  Some plants are mildly toxic and in small quantities are not an issue whereas others can cause severe illness in death without having eaten much at all.  Take a walk around the property and note the various plants growing (maybe even take a camera to snap pics if you aren't great at IDing plants and we could help you out there).  If you find anything that might be an issue, kill it off or fence it off (like if it is a tree that you want to keep) so the goats are safe and you can avoid expensive vet bills


----------



## lapiloto (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi, 

I could sure use some help identifying some plants. We just got 3- 8 week old kids.  We live in Colorado, at 8500 ft.

I took some pictures to share, problem is I keep getting an error message that because I am new here I cannot post images! Yikes... I'll try tomorrow or if someone who's good at plant ID can PM me, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can give me.

New nervous mom to 3 lamancha/nubian kids


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

lapiloto said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I could sure use some help identifying some plants. We just got 3- 8 week old kids. Here are a few pictures. We live in Colorado, at 8500 ft.
> 
> ...


Go introduce yourself in the New Member Introductions  and welcome a few other members.  Once you have a handful of posts under your belt, come back and post your pics (we have a spam block on brand new members)


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 19, 2012)

You have to have posts to post pics.  So post a few hi theres, till you get enough and try again.


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is a plant reference to help you identify plants:  http://plants.usda.gov/gallery.html


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2012)

Snap a shot and I'll give it a whirl.  What state are you from?


----------



## lapiloto (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, great thanks. I'll do that!  And then check back. Appreciate the guidance! We're in Colorado, up high 8500 ft in the foothills outside Denver.


----------

